# Kabel Deutschland Internet nicht geeignet für Online Spiele



## cmd005 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

könnte sich Buffed diesem Thema annehmen?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=81060

Ich denke Ihr als die Online Spiele Zeitung, könnt das doch bestimmt untersuchen.


Gruß

Andreas


----------

